
A relatively secure way to check if your passwords are in some online database - ColinWright
https://invidio.us/watch?v=hhUb5iknVJs
======
ColinWright
The change of title is, again, deliberate. This is intended to explain exactly
what the video is about, rather than the original, which was a little "click-
baity".

